# Gas in Spain.



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi All, more questions----
I am thinking of fitting GASLOW bottles but as we will staying up to 3 months in Europe and mainly Spain I am wondering what the availability is like in Spain for refills (Autogas, propane). Has anyone got any ideas or advice please?
Regards.
Sennen 523.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

http://www.motorhome-list.org.uk/spain.htm

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-214436-.html#214436

Sennen 523 see above links

Bob


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Gaslow*

Hi

I use about a cylinder full ever four weeks. The oven is used most days and also the grill.

I use the gas heating when it is cold only, preferring electric heating the rest of the time.

I do have an electric kettle too - I am sure that helps conserve the gas - not that it matters much, as I pay for the electric I use rather than a set tariff.

Russell


----------



## NORIS (Mar 11, 2007)

sennen523 said:


> Hi All, more questions----
> I am thinking of fitting GASLOW bottles but as we will staying up to 3 months in Europe and mainly Spain I am wondering what the availability is like in Spain for refills (Autogas, propane). Has anyone got any ideas or advice please?
> Regards.
> Sennen 523.


In my experience you will struggle with gpl in Spain with only a few places that you can fill up and these are mainly depots. If you are near Portugal the problem is solved because there are many places that you can fill. Some places even fill the non user fillable ones (calor etc) You can purchase in Spain a REpsol or CEPSA non refillable butano bottle at far cheaper prices than gpl. Obviously you need a regulator but these are cheap. See the gaslow website for prices for these connections

hope this helps BOM Viagem


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Thanks for all your replies. I will probably go for the combination of 1 calor bottle and Camping Gaz 907 which seems to be available in Spain but obviously an expensive way. Anyone know if this is possible as regards pigtails and regulators?
Thanks.
Sennen523.


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

Hi

Although the availability of LPG is not widespread in Spain as you will see from the links provided they are fairly uniformly spread about the country. You can always work in a fill-up when-ever you are near to one. They last us a month so its easy to manage itif you are travelling about.

Enjoy your trip !!


----------

